# Kadee coupler manual cut lever



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I imagine this has been done before but here is a simple manual cut lever for Kadee couplers










I removed the steel pin and hanging "glad hand" and replaced it with a peice of 3/32" brass rod with the end flattened and bent to the side. I had to "crimp" the rod a bit with some wire cutters to make it stick in the hole better... I guess 3/32" is a little small.

Pulling the lever toward the loco, swings the coupler to the left and opens the knuckle making uncoupling easy. I could attach a chain to scale cut levers on the loco and I think it would work fine. here is a little demonstration video:


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Brilliant! 

Later, 

K


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Huh huh, so simple too. Thanks Eric.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh I like that 

What a great idea. 

JJ


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

And, I'll bet that somewhere and at some time, there was a prototype for that. Neat! 

Larry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes the fit between the rod and the knuckle and the jaw is important. I would think you could remove the stock rod, and reinsert it upside down and then bend to suit. As an added bonus, since it is steel, it can be made rust realistically! 

Greg


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I have cut most of mine already...I had to use brass rod because it was long enough but using the stock rod is ideal.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I got around to trying this and I did as Greg suggested. I pulled the trip pin from the Kadee, did the bend and reinserted it. Works like a charm. One additional bonus was, as I leave most of my stuff outside, they get very dirty and somewhat stiff. By pulling the pin I was able to clean up all of the surfaces and dress them with a soft lead pencil (Lubricant) They have gone back together like new.


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

I've been fine tuning a wireless micro actuator to disengage with the Kadee #905 AAR Type "E" Couplers and I think it will work even better with your idea. Thanks very much indeed !


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I've pulled some of my Kadee's apart to clean them up in the past and just put them back together again and they do work just like new. Now that I have this better idea I'll try turning the trip pin over on the next one and making it into a cut lever. Great idea.
Thanks, Bob


----------

